# Got 2 Whole Flounder, Best way to cook?



## Drum (May 9, 2013)

_I caught 2 flounder about 17 and 19" and would like a great recipe to impress the wife. They are currently whole with only the guts and gills removed. Thanks for any suggestions_


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Quick, easy, and tasty is to just scale it, cut the head off, cut deep slits in the back perpendicular to the spine and about 2" apart. Fill those slits with butter, season the whole fish with Slap Ya Mama or Tony's, lay bacon across them from head to tail, set fish on foil and cook on a grill until the meat flakes. Drizzle a little lemon juice along the way.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

score and insert thin lemon wedges.. slather w/salted/peppered garlic butter... broil/grill...:spineyes: serve w/yella rice.. mahatmas is good....
wedge salad or fresh spinach and ripe tomatos and blue cheese...


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

*Whole Stuffed Flounder*

*Stuffed Flounder*​ 1 Medium Flounder â€" Bones filleted with pocket​
*CRAB STUFFING:*

Â½ lb. Fresh lump crab meat
Â¼ stick melted butter
1/3 cup minced onion
Â¼ cup finely chopped celery
2 cloves chopped garlic
2 tbs. Chopped or dried parsley
2 tbs. Lemon juice
Dash hot sauce or Tabasco Sauce
1/3 cup Progresso Italian seasoned bread crumbs
1 egg slightly beaten
To taste salt & pepper

â- SautÃ© in butter, onion, garlic and celery, until tender.
â- Mix all ingredients thoroughly with crab meat.
â- Cut slits on the top of the flounder. 
â- Stuff crab dressing into flounder pocket.
â- Sprinkle Paprika on top of flounder.
â- Place 3 thin lemon slices on top of flounder.
â- Bake in 350 degree oven for 35 minutes.
â- Broil for 5 minutes to brown top.

Wine: Sauvignon Blanc or Pino Grigo


----------



## Drum (May 9, 2013)

Awesome suggestions and doing it today, I'm gonna give mcdonalds recipe a try, I'll let you know how it comes out


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

It's also the same crab recipe I use for crab cakes. 
You can also put about 1 teaspoon of Old Bay in there too.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

head it, scale it, score it

cover with italian dressing, some thin sliced onions, then sprinkle with parmesan cheese

bake


----------



## Drum (May 9, 2013)




----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks pretty good..........how was it?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

NIce.. Next time try a search for some more ideas.

Here is a link for a few

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=673969&highlight=captain+dave+flounda


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Scale it/score it, dredge in flour, deep fry it. Make a sweet and sour sauce with pineapples ,onions and green onions, red/green/yellow bell peppers and pour over whole fish. Enjoy!!!


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

soy sauce, ginger & green onion steamed flounder


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

When you think of it, anyway but overcooked its the best way.... lol


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Great recipe guys!!!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

This strays away from the traditional crab stuffing, but it's excellent. Butterfly flounder as recommended above and make a stuffing using the following:

1. Make roux: 4 TBL of Flour and 4 TBL of butter. Make blond roux.
2. add a 1/4 C. of Cream and 1/4 C. of shrimp stock, and 1/4 of DRY sherry.
3. Fold in uncooked pealed shrimp (use peels to make shrimp stock) slowly simmer/bubble 
for about 3-4 minutes.
4. Fold in 2 C. of shredded smoked swiss cheese.
5. Carefully fold in FRESH JUMBO LUMP crab meat.
5. Add Italian paresely.
6. Stuff flounder with mixture.
7. In skillet add about 1/2 C. of Italian bread crumbs and 2 TBL of butter. Mix and heat and add over fish. Throw in oven for about 20 minutes @ 350 depending on size of fish.


----------

